# Stuff and Things > HISTORY, veterans & science >  SORRY AMERICA  Those Catastrophic Mortality Rates Sold to Us by the WHO

## Knightkore

SORRY AMERICA - Those Catastrophic Mortality Rates Sold to Us by the WHO, Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx Were a Huge Scam


*The numbers now show  that if you are under 60, the mortality rate is similar or less than  that of the flu. It looks like the coronavirus panic was a scam.*

----------

donttread (06-03-2020),Jen (06-03-2020),NORAD (06-03-2020),Retiredat50 (06-03-2020),Rutabaga (06-03-2020),teeceetx (06-03-2020)

----------


## NORAD

For what reason?????

----------

Knightkore (06-03-2020),Rutabaga (06-03-2020)

----------


## teeceetx

I think we all know now that people have been misled, lied to, and are the victims of political machinations.  What is the real truth?  We'll never know.

----------

Knightkore (06-03-2020),Rutabaga (06-03-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> For what reason?????



Globalism.  The W.H.O. and the U.N. are pushing an agenda they want completed world wide by 2030.  That is 10 years from now.  In one decade they want every free country to have THEIR warped way of life.

----------

Rutabaga (06-03-2020)

----------


## donttread

> SORRY AMERICA - Those Catastrophic Mortality Rates Sold to Us by the WHO, Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx Were a Huge Scam
> 
> 
> *The numbers now show  that if you are under 60, the mortality rate is similar or less than  that of the flu. It looks like the coronavirus panic was a scam.*


Wasn't it one man's mopdel that started all this? Ferguson maybe? With the London Imperial whatever

----------

Knightkore (06-03-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> Wasn't it one man's mopdel that started all this? Ferguson maybe? With the London Imperial whatever



Yup.  And it was one of the worst models EVER.

----------

donttread (06-03-2020),Rutabaga (06-03-2020)

----------


## Dan40

Every bit of information given us by the "experts" has been changed or reversed by those same "experts."  They are either stupid " experts " or liars.  In any case, credibility has left the building.

----------

Knightkore (06-03-2020),NORAD (06-03-2020),Rutabaga (06-03-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Yup.  And it was one of the worst models EVER.


its called "P hacking"....


*Search Results**Web results*
*Are you Guilty of P-Hacking? - Bitesize Bio*bitesizebio.com › guilty-p-hacking







Nov 21, 2016 - The term *p*-*hacking*, coined in 2014 by Regina Nuzzo in Nature News, describes the conscious or subconscious manipulation of data in a way that produces a desired *p*-value. *P*-*hacking* is typically done through manipulation of “researcher degrees of freedom,” or the decisions made by the investigator.

----------

Knightkore (06-03-2020)

----------


## Old Tex

> For what reason?????


Duh! To those that aren't conservatives Trump's number 1 achievement was the economy. The shutdown stopped the economy. And I would point out that in states with democrats running them the economies there are still shut down. Now I may not be the smartest guy around but I can add 1 plus 1 & that equals trying to get Trump out of office.

----------

Knightkore (06-03-2020)

----------


## Knightkore

> its called "P hacking"....
> 
> 
> *Search Results*
> 
> *Web results*
> 
> 
> *Are you Guilty of P-Hacking? - Bitesize Bio*
> ...



THIS is freaking hilarious.  First, this seems to apply to Climate Change as well but second these are the same people that insist that being a Creationist is somehow so evil and that they are so incredibly enlightened & hugely objective with no bias whatsoever.

I have had it out some atheists on these Forums trying to show them that their objectivity is bunk.

I hadn't known there was an actually name to this.

----------

NORAD (06-03-2020)

----------


## Jen

> SORRY AMERICA - Those Catastrophic Mortality Rates Sold to Us by the WHO, Dr. Fauci and Dr. Birx Were a Huge Scam
> 
> 
> *The numbers now show  that if you are under 60, the mortality rate is similar or less than  that of the flu. It looks like the coronavirus panic was a scam.*


Ya think?!  First clue was the information changing every day. ... sometimes several times in one day.

----------

Knightkore (06-03-2020),NORAD (06-03-2020)

----------


## donttread

> Yup.  And it was one of the worst models EVER.


So bad they have trouble getting it to repeat that conclusion!

----------

Knightkore (06-03-2020)

----------

